# Kawkan



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Is Ray Kawkan gone? hadnt seen him post in a good while


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Check the slingshot community


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Most everyone is gone. Ray will be around though. One of the coolest members.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Lots of people spending time here and the community, some seem to have migrated there and now spending little to no time here.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Ive seen him over there, Im on both, dont really spend time there at all. I like this place . Whats gonna happen when they get a new format over there,


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I am not sure the new format will hit the community as hard, they just don't have many of the things we lost like badges and other. Some of the buttons will be in different places, but other than that probably won't be as big a change for them.

Having seen both places I think it would be great to merge the two in a place with badges, an active SOTM (I really hope this stabilizes and continues), workable sponsorships, and the rest. 

In fact, without those things over there, I am not sure what the attraction of the community is except for expressing anger over the changes here by leaving this one.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Today is birthday. Maybe he is put painting Lawrence red or harvesting some sweet osage foks.

I bet he he out there... being Kawkan and such. You know, cool and neighborly.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Research the history of the forums and you will understand at some point there was a split among members that resulted in the various forums.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

maybe we could do the ISCOR and post our level achieved in the tag on profile,, I hadnt done ISCOR but it seems like its just a place for the tests, not a lot of commenting or socializing ,, just musing


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Research the history of the forums and you will understand at some point there was a split among members that resulted in the various forums.


oh, I wasnt aware of any of that , seems I came to the party late


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I did too, but I got bored and started reading all the forums start to finish.

Learned a lot.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday KawKan!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I did too, but I got bored and started reading all the forums start to finish.
> 
> Learned a lot.


 I dont think I want to know, might give me preconcieved ideas , Ive only PMed with Bone over there , and he seems a real cool guy


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

By learned a lot, I didn't mean all the drama.

I meant leaned a lot about the sport.

The drama was just mixed in.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

The rebelslingshotforum has a lot of useful info as well.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I think a lot of us, Johnny Come Lately slingers, are on both forums. And nowadays we mostly get along with each other.

I think the new system here is less appealing to some. We just have to find a way to keep it friendly and interesting... and about the time we settle in... we may have to move again. But I'm here for the people. I think the interfaces will always change, but I hope the faces remian the same.

Let me tell y'all about what Kawkan showed me and change my life.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Research the history of the forums and you will understand at some point there was a split among members that resulted in the various forums.



I don't know the history behind the split. I just know that things change over time. And whatever caused the split may or may not still be an issue in the present time after forum format changes. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. If it is, maybe restoring some of the things that we liked having before would encourage some who have crossed the divide to come back. Whatever split it before isn't big enough to keep some from leaving now.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> maybe we could do the ISCOR and post our level achieved in the tag on profile,, I hadnt done ISCOR but it seems like its just a place for the tests, not a lot of commenting or socializing ,, just musing


I think ISCOR would be great. What I loved about the badges was the variety and creativity of the challenges. And not just for my shooting, but especially for watching the videos of others doing them. Especially those who were modest enough to throw in a few misses along with the successful card cut or whatever. I really miss watching the vids of others doing some of the cool challenges. A lot like marveling over all the great pieces entered into SOTM's. I think all of that made this the nicer space. Add ISCOR, restore that, and I don't know why people wouldn't want to stay / return.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I think ISCOR would be great. What I loved about the badges was the variety and creativity of the challenges. And not just for my shooting, but especially for watching the videos of others doing them. Especially those who were modest enough to throw in a few misses along with the successful card cut or whatever. I really miss watching the vids of others doing some of the cool challenges. A lot like marveling over all the great pieces entered into SOTM's. I think all of that made this the nicer space. Add ISCOR, restore that, and I don't know why people wouldn't want to stay / return.


I enjoy watching peoples vids too. The mirror for the ISCOR kinda takes away some , I like to see the people shooting, not just the target move. One of the fav. vid I posted here was a guy shooting PFS bbs and hitting 14 in a row, then getting about 17 out of the 20, He said it was a Dgui challenge. It was a over the shoulder vid, you couldnt see the can move , but you could hear it hit. I like that stuff. I started making vids early, I figured if I waited until I was "good" enough I never would make one


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've been on both forums for a while and made friends on both. But since I mainly use Tapatalk I haven't noticed much in the way of changes. Might have sign in to the slingshotforum on the ole PC and see what the hubbub is all about. 

As for KawKan hopefully he's only taking a break we've all done that from time to time.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> I've been on both forums for a while and made friends on both. But since I mainly use Tapatalk I haven't noticed much in the way of changes. Might have sign in to the slingshotforum on the ole PC and see what the hubbub is all about.
> 
> As for KawKan hopefully he's only taking a break we've all done that from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


 What is tapatalk?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> What is tapatalk?


It's an App for your phone quite a few of us use it. I don't have access to a PC often so It's pretty handy and I can be on both forums at the same time. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> I've been on both forums for a while and made friends on both. But since I mainly use Tapatalk I haven't noticed much in the way of changes. Might have sign in to the slingshotforum on the ole PC and see what the hubbub is all about.
> 
> As for KawKan hopefully he's only taking a break we've all done that from time to time.
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Same here Mike, almost to a T…….prefer Tapatalk over PC and definitely hope Saray is good and just laying low a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

SteveJ said:


> Is Ray Kawkan gone? hadnt seen him post in a good while


Hey, @SteveJ !
I didn't go far! I was out in a canyon between the Spanish Peaks in Southwest Colorado. No cell phone reception! Great place to get away for a while! I did a lot of shooting, collected some forks, and made a natty for a 6-year-old neighbor who is a natural shooter. 
Three grandkids visited the cabin from time to time while I was there, but Heck, you guys know I missed you every day. LOL!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you are doing well


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice! No cell phone!!! Great break


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

KawKan said:


> No cell phone reception!


And that's a good thing??? 

I would jump off a cliff to get back cell phone reception ..... 🤣


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Hey, @SteveJ !
> I didn't go far! I was out in a canyon between the Spanish Peaks in Southwest Colorado. No cell phone reception! Great place to get away for a while! I did a lot of shooting, collected some forks, and made a natty for a 6-year-old neighbor who is a natural shooter.
> Three grandkids visited the cabin from time to time while I was there, but Heck, you guys know I missed you every day. LOL!


I'll be doing the same this weekend, we've been at our old cabin for a few weeks and I put in a cell phone booster here, but there's no boosting anything from the old gold mine at the bottom of the canyon, I do love the deep woods 🍻


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I enjoy the vids Kawkan has posted , they're informative and intended to be so instead of just getting face time on the net which seems to be a prime motivator for many. The long intros and grating music so many post are not for the listeners benefit but for the poster's egos and I seldom get beyond the opening 10 seconds when that's the case. Like commercials on the tube , it's fast forward material.

Interesting thing the message boards on the net and how people tend to create personas or alter egos. Here and at the "Community" I don't see a great deal of that and enjoy reading both sites and accept the differences for what they are. The new format here was not much of an adjustment for me since few of the missing features were of interest to me to begin with and neither is trying to squeeze every bit of technology out of what a site offers, I still use a flip phone for less than an hour a month and won't be jumping off any cliffs to get a signal.

This site has a bit more activity than the other and I'm glad to see many faces like Ray's at both.


----------

